# R33 GTR Transmission Tunnel



## xXII ESCORT IIX (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an R33 GTR gearbox tunnel as the propshaft failed and destroyed my box and tunnel in the process

If you have anything for sale or a shell that you are cutting up for parts drop me a message and ill get back to you.

Cheers Scott


----------



## xXII ESCORT IIX (Sep 25, 2011)

Bump!

Im still on the hunt for tunnel from either a 33 gtr, gts or gtst . 

If you know of anyone cutting up a shell please let me know

Thanks Scott


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

xXII ESCORT IIX said:


> Bump!
> 
> Im still on the hunt for tunnel from either a 33 gtr, gts or gtst .
> 
> ...



Hiya Scott

did you enquire with us on social media? Think we may have lost your enquiry?


----------

